# alcohol in coach



## tahoejeff

last time i rode amtrack, back in the late 80's-early 90's, my wife and i would bring a small container of schnapps, and discretely drink it in our coach seats.

i would like to do this again for my upcoming trip, but i found this on the amtrak site:

You may not consume private stock alcoholic beverages in any public areas.

has this rule always been in effect? is it strictly enforced? consequences?

in a way, i'm glad, because i don't like obnoxious drunks...but would i really get in trouble just having a few sips of a 'clear liquid'?


----------



## battalion51

If you're just grabbing a nip from a flask I don't think anyone is bound to say anything, but I wouldn't be talking to the Conductor when I do it. :lol: The policy is put there so that people aren't consuming mass amounts of alcohol in public without Amtrak having the ability to cut them off. This is why they allow it in the privacy of your sleeping car room, because what can you do to someone else in your own room. But for coach passengers they are always in public, and unless an LSA can cut off their supply there's going to be an issue.


----------



## AlanB

While I don't dispute what Battalion has said, Amtrak should actually be more careful in how they phrase that statement. The definition of public is "open to all persons" and a passengers seat is not open to all persons during the duration of their ride. That seat is exclusively theirs and is therefore *not* public, just like a sleeper is.

And with regard to the ability to cut them off, the one time that I witnessed someone being thrown off an Amtrak train they weren't drinking their own booze. They just didn't get cut off by the attendant. Now mind you they also weren't super drunk, although they definately were intoxicated, they were tossed because they were being obnoxious to the women in the cafe car.


----------



## Guest_AKA_*

Most of the times I have seen this happen, it depends upon the mood of the crew or complaints from other pax. Also the few times I have seen a peson put off the train it has been swift and sure. Twice the persin was told " Any trouble at all and the local law will be waiting at the station for you. " Same treatment for smokers.


----------



## battalion51

I've seen similar situations to you Alan. By the time the LSA cuts them off they're either too far gone, or they get other people to buy them drinks. A lot of what will get you tossed is how you are treating those around you. Say or do the wrong things if you're just slightly tipsy and you're gone.


----------



## printman2000

Since it against the Amtrak rules, I recommend you follow them. Yes, you could probably get away with it just like people sneaking smokes on the train. However, both are against the rules and therefore wrong. Either get a room or buy it on board.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AmtrakWPK

Of course, if you buy one from the lounge attendant, consume it, then make an occasional visit to the restroom where you refill it from a flask that you have not held out to public view, there is unlikely to be an issue in any event unless your behavior becomes obnoxious, in which case you deserve to end up off the train.


----------



## haolerider

AmtrakWPK said:


> Of course, if you buy one from the lounge attendant, consume it, then make an occasional visit to the restroom where you refill it from a flask that you have not held out to public view, there is unlikely to be an issue in any event unless your behavior becomes obnoxious, in which case you deserve to end up off the train.


Actually, you can't get away with bringing your own booze on an airplane and should not on a train either. There have been plenty of instances in which a coach passenger drinking their own hooch has become so bothersome to other passengers that they have had to throw them off the train. Unfortunately, sometimes the other passengers do not want to get involved or are afraid to call this to someone's attention and the situation becomes worse.

If you need a drink occasionally, that is why the lounge car is on the train and Amtrak needs the revenue in Food and Beverage.


----------



## TransAtlantic

One of the biggest issues is that of access - minors might "come across" (or be offered) alcohol by otherwise well-meaning passengers, and then suddenly Amtrak bears the responsibility for the drunk minor. Please don't bring your own stash on the train, unless you just want to have an attendant or conductor lock it away for you until you disembark (in which case you'd do just as well to place in in checked luggage)


----------



## Trogdor

AlanB said:


> While I don't dispute what Battalion has said, Amtrak should actually be more careful in how they phrase that statement. The definition of public is "open to all persons" and a passengers seat is not open to all persons during the duration of their ride. That seat is exclusively theirs and is therefore *not* public, just like a sleeper is.


But, Amtrak covers that in the same rule:



> You may consume private stock alcoholic beverages only in Sleeping Car accommodations for which you have a valid ticket.


More details can be found here.


----------



## tahoejeff

thanks, all good comments. i too, have been on a train where a drunk was tossed off the train. if anyone around me is aware that i'm drinking, then i've had too much. it's just part of the fun once night falls and there's no entertainment outside the windows. now i hear we won't even be able to go watch a movie in the sightseer car. sheesh.

for anyone interested, amtrak is offering free animated christmas cards on their site. they're pretty cute.


----------



## Steve4031

TransAtlantic said:


> One of the biggest issues is that of access - minors might "come across" (or be offered) alcohol by otherwise well-meaning passengers, and then suddenly Amtrak bears the responsibility for the drunk minor. Please don't bring your own stash on the train, unless you just want to have an attendant or conductor lock it away for you until you disembark (in which case you'd do just as well to place in in checked luggage)



That was an interesting point. It brought back memories of a ride I had on the Coast Starlight when I was in high school I was lucky in that my dad allowed me to travel by myself. On this particular trip the guy sitting next to me my car offered me alcohal. I declined, but he offered several more times. I grew tired of him, spoke with the car attendant, and got permission to move to another car. I do not know what happened to him, but I was glad to escape. I was not tempted to drink becaue I did not want to lose my dad's trust and not be able to take future trips.

As far as the rules, Amtrak has developed these rules for the common good for everyone on the train. It is true that one person drinking reasonable amout from his or her own supply would probably not create a problem. Hoever, as we have all seen there are too many people who do not handle their liqquor, and this creates problems for everybody. I have even seen problems with drunks in the sleeper.

So my advice is to follow the rules. If drinking schnapps is that important, you would be better off in your own room where you do not have to be stressed out about dealing with the conductor or other passengers.


----------



## Guest

AlanB said:


> While I don't dispute what Battalion has said, Amtrak should actually be more careful in how they phrase that statement. The definition of public is "open to all persons" and a passengers seat is not open to all persons during the duration of their ride. That seat is exclusively theirs and is therefore *not* public, just like a sleeper is.
> And with regard to the ability to cut them off, the one time that I witnessed someone being thrown off an Amtrak train they weren't drinking their own booze. They just didn't get cut off by the attendant. Now mind you they also weren't super drunk, although they definately were intoxicated, they were tossed because they were being obnoxious to the women in the cafe car.


Main Entry: 1pub·lic

Pronunciation: 'p&-blik

Function: adjective

Etymology: Middle English publique, from Anglo-French, from Latin publicus; akin to Latin populus people

1 a : exposed to general view : OPEN


----------



## AlanB

Guest said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't dispute what Battalion has said, Amtrak should actually be more careful in how they phrase that statement. The definition of public is "open to all persons" and a passengers seat is not open to all persons during the duration of their ride. That seat is exclusively theirs and is therefore *not* public, just like a sleeper is.
> 
> And with regard to the ability to cut them off, the one time that I witnessed someone being thrown off an Amtrak train they weren't drinking their own booze. They just didn't get cut off by the attendant. Now mind you they also weren't super drunk, although they definately were intoxicated, they were tossed because they were being obnoxious to the women in the cafe car.
> 
> 
> 
> Main Entry: 1pub·lic
> 
> Pronunciation: 'p&-blik
> 
> Function: adjective
> 
> Etymology: Middle English publique, from Anglo-French, from Latin publicus; akin to Latin populus people
> 
> 1 a : exposed to general view : OPEN
Click to expand...

There are actually several definitions of public and one must choose the correct one for the circumstances. However in this case, by the definition that you've choosen, one could actually drink alcohol in coach as long as one didn't reveal what one was drinking. As in, hide it in a paper bag, or put it into a water bottle or soda bottle.


----------



## Everydaymatters

Hide it in a paper bag????? Like, wouldn't most people figure out it was a bottle of booze as you brought the paper bag up to your mouth and gulped from it????

I agree with the people who said it should be drank in your sleeper or in the lounge. A couple of trips I've taken have been made less nice due to people drinking in coach. They don't realize that they get louder and louder and more and more obnoxiouse with each drink.


----------



## amtrakmichigan

I have always brought my own supply of booze into both sleeper and B/C. But I also purchase a drink or two from the lounge, just to give Amtrak a little more of my business. The main reason why I bring my own is because of the long and slow moving line for the Cafe on most of the DET-CHI runs. If I was to purchase 6 drinks from the lounge one at a time, I would be standing in line for well over an hour. Besides I dont think you would be thrown off a train if you did get caught sipping your own cocktail. The Conductor would probably first explain the rule and ask you to refrain from drinking your own stock of booze.

I am VERY CAREFULL with both how I pack my booze and how I act when drinking on the train. I always pre-mix my drinks in 20 - 24oz pop bottles. One of my favorite drinks is Southern Comfort and Diet Mountain Dew. Since M/D and SoCo are very similar in color, it looks like I'm drinking a bottle of straight M/D. the same goes for rum or whiskey and Coke in a Coke bottle, screwdriver in a O/J bottle, and so on....

Notice how I said that I'm VERY CAREFULL how I act too. I'm the type of guy who can drink a 1/2 fifth and doesn't act any different then when I'm sober, except for maybe being a little more talkative. Most people that get themselves into trouble on a train are those who act like jack asses. So if you are the type of person who doesn't act like a fool after drinking a few, then I would say go for it.


----------



## battalion51

Oh how familiar that sounds. So many of my peers in high school would drink in school with the method you described, and usually without incident. I can't recall anyone ever getting caught, and we know how they bust in most high schools.


----------



## amtrakmichigan

battalion51 said:


> Oh how familiar that sounds. So many of my peers in high school would drink in school with the method you described, and usually without incident. I can't recall anyone ever getting caught, and we know how they bust in most high schools.



High school must have changed in 15 years. We would have never dreamed of doing this in school. I didn't start this practice until I was about 25.


----------



## battalion51

The term sex, drugs, and rock & roll are the understatement of the century in today's high school world.


----------



## RailFanLNK

Sometimes a person becomes "instant idiot....just add alcohol". I was on the CZ in October and there was a "party" going on in the lower level of coach. People kept getting up, going downstairs and then coming back up again. I think they were using drugs. Nothing that could be "smelled" by the pax or crew. They weren't "bothering" me as much as it bothered me on what was going on in the lower level. There was constant "moving" around by people late at night and that got old. Thank the Good Lord for Tylenol PM! :lol:


----------



## Steve4031

amtrakmichigan said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how familiar that sounds. So many of my peers in high school would drink in school with the method you described, and usually without incident. I can't recall anyone ever getting caught, and we know how they bust in most high schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High school must have changed in 15 years. We would have never dreamed of doing this in school. I didn't start this practice until I was about 25.
Click to expand...


Well, it sure has. I am a teacher in a large urban district, and in one school where the administration was week, students smoked in the bathroom. Sometimes they smoked pot. When I told some to get out, they told ME to get the _____ out!!! So it has changed.

This year with a better administration this is not a problem. So students will tow the line if you set the limits.


----------



## Guest

Let's hope someone teaches them the proper spelling of the word weak before they go posting on Internet forums. :lol:



> in one school where the administration was week


 :lol:


----------



## AlanB

Guest said:


> Let's hope someone teaches them the proper spelling of the word weak before they go posting on Internet forums. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> in one school where the administration was week
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Well technically the word is still spelled correctly. :lol: Week is a valid word, just not the correct "weak" for that sentance.


----------



## Guest

AlanB said:


> Well technically the word is still spelled correctly. :lol: Week is a valid word, just not the correct "weak" for that sentance.


No results found for sentance.

Did you mean sentence? :lol:


----------



## AlanB

Guest said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well technically the word is still spelled correctly. :lol: Week is a valid word, just not the correct "weak" for that sentance.
> 
> 
> 
> No results found for sentance.
> 
> Did you mean sentence? :lol:
Click to expand...

Well seeing as how Steve had used up all the e's, I had to use up that extra "a" hanging around. :lol:

Either that or it was the influence of that nice Chardonnay, that I've been sipping all evening long, on my fingers.


----------



## Guest




----------



## amtrakmichigan

rail rookie said:


> Sometimes a person becomes "instant idiot....just add alcohol". I was on the CZ in October and there was a "party" going on in the lower level of coach. People kept getting up, going downstairs and then coming back up again. I think they were using drugs. Nothing that could be "smelled" by the pax or crew. They weren't "bothering" me as much as it bothered me on what was going on in the lower level. There was constant "moving" around by people late at night and that got old. Thank the Good Lord for Tylenol PM! :lol:


Another good reason why I and many frequent train travelers book sleepers. There is no way I could deal with the situation you went through.


----------



## Guest_Bill_*

I think that discretion and plain common sense should apply with regard to alcohol in coach.

Although I never travel in coach anymore, I have many times in the past.

I fondly recall my first trip aboard the Crescent from NYC Penn to New Orleans back in 2003.

I was in coach and the train was about half full throughout. I had my own private stock packed in my overnight bag, Vodka and Bourbon. I would usually purchase one drink in the lounge, and then refill from my own stock. We had a fun trip, and I had a lot of fun talking to other travelers, who also had their own stock I might add. It was like a two-day party! They even had, gasp!, a smoking section!!!

No one was drunk and obnoxious, and it was a totally fun trip.

I am sure the crew knew that everyone had their own booze in coach, and I never saw any of them say anything to anybody.

I think if you are discreet and behave yourself, you'll be fine.

Bill

B)


----------



## Guest

amtrakmichigan said:


> rail rookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes a person becomes "instant idiot....just add alcohol". I was on the CZ in October and there was a "party" going on in the lower level of coach. People kept getting up, going downstairs and then coming back up again. I think they were using drugs. Nothing that could be "smelled" by the pax or crew. They weren't "bothering" me as much as it bothered me on what was going on in the lower level. There was constant "moving" around by people late at night and that got old. Thank the Good Lord for Tylenol PM! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Another good reason why I and many frequent train travelers book sleepers. There is no way I could deal with the situation you went through.
Click to expand...


It seems like it would just be easier on everyone if all passengers would just follow Amtrak's rules.


----------



## printman2000

Guest_Bill_* said:


> I think that discretion and plain common sense should apply with regard to alcohol in coach.Although I never travel in coach anymore, I have many times in the past.
> 
> I fondly recall my first trip aboard the Crescent from NYC Penn to New Orleans back in 2003.
> 
> I was in coach and the train was about half full throughout. I had my own private stock packed in my overnight bag, Vodka and Bourbon. I would usually purchase one drink in the lounge, and then refill from my own stock. We had a fun trip, and I had a lot of fun talking to other travelers, who also had their own stock I might add. It was like a two-day party! They even had, gasp!, a smoking section!!!
> 
> No one was drunk and obnoxious, and it was a totally fun trip.
> 
> I am sure the crew knew that everyone had their own booze in coach, and I never saw any of them say anything to anybody.
> 
> I think if you are discreet and behave yourself, you'll be fine.
> 
> Bill


I am not certain I can trust someone who was drinking that "No one was drunk and obnoxious."

I would have to hear it from someone sober. I am willing to bet after a few drinks your judgment of what is drunk and obnoxious is probably impaired.


----------



## PRR 60

Guest_Bill_* said:


> We had a fun trip, and I had a lot of fun talking to other travelers, who also had their own stock I might add. It was like a two-day party! ...No one was drunk and obnoxious, and it was a totally fun trip.
> B)


"Two day party": gee, that is just what a family travelling in coach would like from their neighbors.

This thread will not sell too many coach seats in LD trains except to those who just want to get plastered enroute.


----------



## Guest

PRR 60 said:


> This thread will not sell too many coach seats in LD trains except to those who just want to get plastered enroute.


SOME people do not need to drink to be obnoxious! ^^^^^^ :lol:


----------



## battalion51

I'm sorry, but if you think this forum will accept personal attacks on our members you are sorely mistaken. Our membership will not stand nor respect your opinion unless you have ground to stand on.


----------



## Everydaymatters

Did I miss something somewhere? What members and member ship is Battalion referring to?


----------



## tahoejeff

Everydaymatters said:


> Did I miss something somewhere? What members and member ship is Battalion referring to?



i'm thinking the guest post was calling the quoted poster obnoxious. personally, i haven't seen any obnoxious posts in this thread, except for the guest 'attacker'.

perhaps he/she didn't mean it that way. i can't speak for his meaning.


----------



## Everydaymatters

Oh. OK. I took the guests remarks as a broad statement. I didn't think it was meant to be directed at one person. IMO the guest is correct. I've seen plenty of people who are obnoxious without any booze.


----------



## battalion51

The way I read the statement the Guest was attacking PRR, which is not acceptable IMO.


----------



## XNWA

Guest_Bill_* said:


> I think that discretion and plain common sense should apply with regard to alcohol in coach.Although I never travel in coach anymore, I have many times in the past.
> 
> I fondly recall my first trip aboard the Crescent from NYC Penn to New Orleans back in 2003.
> 
> I was in coach and the train was about half full throughout. I had my own private stock packed in my overnight bag, Vodka and Bourbon. I would usually purchase one drink in the lounge, and then refill from my own stock. We had a fun trip, and I had a lot of fun talking to other travelers, who also had their own stock I might add. It was like a two-day party! They even had, gasp!, a smoking section!!!
> 
> No one was drunk and obnoxious, and it was a totally fun trip.
> 
> I am sure the crew knew that everyone had their own booze in coach, and I never saw any of them say anything to anybody.
> 
> I think if you are discreet and behave yourself, you'll be fine.



Bill

I have seen tihs happen many times on the airlines. No big deal.

B)


----------



## PRR 60

battalion51 said:


> The way I read the statement the Guest was attacking PRR, which is not acceptable IMO.


Gee, you think so? 
Obnoxious is one of the better things I have been called lately. It's almost a compliment.


----------



## chertling

The Missouri Mules / Ann Rutledge stop in Hermann Missouri on their route between Kansas City and St. Louis. Hermann is in the center of Missouri Wine Country and there are several wineries within the city itself. As such, it is a popular day trip. Several years ago on one of my trips to St. Louis there was a large group traveling to Hermann for a day of wine tasting. They had started their tasting early, having brought several bottles of wine, beer and vodka onto the train, which they were drinking in the coach seating area. The staff was aware of their drinking. Despite the fact that they were a little louder than typical passengers, they didn't cause any issues and were left alone by the conductor and staff.

While there is a policy on booze, it isn't always enforced and I agree with this. The policy appears to be in place to deal with situations where a passenger's drinking is causing problems.


----------



## Pagantom

tahoejeff said:


> last time i rode amtrack, back in the late 80's-early 90's, my wife and i would bring a small container of schnapps, and discretely drink it in our coach seats.i would like to do this again for my upcoming trip, but i found this on the amtrak site:
> 
> You may not consume private stock alcoholic beverages in any public areas.
> 
> has this rule always been in effect? is it strictly enforced? consequences?
> 
> in a way, i'm glad, because i don't like obnoxious drunks...but would i really get in trouble just having a few sips of a 'clear liquid'?


Actually, another poster had it correct:



> Private stockYou also may bring aboard your own private stock of alcoholic beverages and consume such beverages subject to the following limitations:
> 
> * You may consume private stock alcoholic beverages only in Sleeping Car accommodations for which you have a valid ticket.
> 
> * You may not consume private stock alcoholic beverages in any public areas.


"Public areas" in this case refers to anywhere outside your immediate seat..

I've had to put several people off the train (in one case in very cold conditions and in custody of the police) when they have consumed too much. Having years experience in the restaurant industry, it was always hard to cut someone off as an LSA, but rules is rules..

Best advice: _*bring miniatures, not large bottles - please*__!_


----------



## benale

Just last week on a coach trip on the CZ from Chicago to Reno I took along a four pack of wine coolers. I usually bring the small bottles, ask the lounge car attendent for a cup of ice and drink out of the cup. With the outrageous price of alcohol on the train, I have no problem "sneaking" in a few small bottles to unwind before dinner. $4.50 for the cheapest beer and$12 for a small bottle of wine? Really!


----------



## amtrakmichigan

$4.50 for a beer in such a captive audience as an Amtrak train is really not too bad. How much does the average person pay for a beer at a major league sporting event ? Here in Detroit a beer is about $7 - 8. In a average bar about $3 - $4. I personely don't complain about Amtrak's prices, it's more of an issue of a HUGE line for the Cafe' for me.


----------



## jeriwho

The first time I traveled in BC, I had no idea that rule was in place. I also did not realize that Amtrak served drinks. I got a free coffee (BC) and very openly dug out a mini-bottle of Bailey's from my bag, offered one to my seat mate (she declined), and poured it into my coffee. Then when the attendant came around with the trash, I openly threw the small Bailey's bottle in. Nobody said anything! Granted, they probably didn't notice. It was a six hour ride, and I had two coffees, one with kahlua and one with Bailey's. I wasn't even tipsy, but it was so refreshing to have a drink!

I wonder, if they realize you have no idea you are breaking the rules, if the attendants decide it's just not worth it to embarrass you. Now that I know the rules, I no longer drink my own stuff in BC. I am a reformed character.

jeriwho


----------



## kay75

I wanted to know if you could bring your own alcohol on board not to consume on board but to have in my distination hotel room, just wanted to know if Amtrak would allow that?


----------



## amamba

kay75 said:


> I wanted to know if you could bring your own alcohol on board not to consume on board but to have in my distination hotel room, just wanted to know if Amtrak would allow that?


Sure, as long as you are at least 21 and leave it in your bag.


----------



## Ryan

Note that this was a 5 year old thread - I got as far as the post about the Animated Christmas cards before I looked at any post dates.


----------



## amamba

There has been a whole host of old threads bumped by guests lately. I guess the good news is that they know how to search the forum?


----------



## Rider

Old thread or not, it is still relevant - especially for people who have not been using the forum too long.

I always wondered if the rest room was considered public. Not while I'm in it, I hope!

It is ludicrous to suggest that folks who want to have their own drink must buy a sleeper to do so. That is certainly an elite attitude.

I think that to suggest that rules be followed to the letter of the law may only be done by those who ALWAYS come to a FULL stop at stop signs; who never avoided sales tax by ordering on line with one of those loop hole sites, etc etc. You get the idea.

My idea goes along with what I perceive to be the majority opinion here, i.e. have a discreet drink or two (if you want) and don't behave badly! I have done so for years. I mostly am quiet anyway, and cannot think of an instance where I was offensive to any other passenger. I certainly have never been warned nor reprimanded by any train staff. That said, on any overnight train, while riding coach (which I do often, not being the sort of person who makes a decision to buy a sleeper based on such a silly criterion) I have taken small sips of a flask in my coach seat when no one is seated next to me, and on other occasions have gone to the rest room and poured a little into my travel coffee mug, and gone back to may seat: "no harm, no foul".

BUT:

Once I was on the Crescent, Northbound. Leaving NOL. The line boarding the train was FULL of excited LSU alumni football fans on their way to to Birmingham for a game against Alabama - apparently an annual rivalry. They were armed with huge coolers and picnic baskets. It was about 9 am or so. The second the train pulled out, everyone in the party began drinking and by noon it was the most obnoxious scene I have ever been forced to endure. I complained to car attendants repeatedly and they shrugged and apologized and said Amtrak tolerates this annual event. Had I known what I now know, I would have written up a full description and sent it to Amtrak expecting a voucher for the full price of my ticket.

So yeah, I can see the value of the rule. But I am going to break it all I want, with that attitude that to do so in my way does not violate the intent: which is to keep folks from becoming obnoxious and offensive. I am always happy to see those ones ejected from the train.


----------



## amamba

Oh yeah, I say bring some booze and be discreet, who cares if you are in coach, sleeper, whatever. I need booze to sleep on the train, too.


----------



## stonesfan

On a Zephyr trip just before Christmas last year one guy was being a bit loud, using a tirade of 4 letter words and apparently giving the cafe car attendant some abuse. The senior conductor made an announcement over the PA system regarding alcohol consumption and foul language before having a strong word with the offender. He actually said to him 'any more and your off at the next stop'.

Fair enough. One persons stupidity should not ruin it for the majority. Regarding drink and how it affects people I'm afraid its the same wherever you go in the World. There will always be a sizable minority who turn into complete morons after a few drinks. The language becomes choice, their kids run amok, any plea for them to tone it down is met with a look of disbelief or threats. At least in the USA you seem to take a dim view of those types.


----------



## NE933

I opened a bottle of Andre blush champagne on the Keystone Express in 2009 with my parents to celebrate 25 years of watching high speed Amtrak action at Rahway, NJ, just as we were passing by....guess what station???.... lol lol LOL *$25,000 Pyramid anyone*... RAHWAY!! We did it as sneakily as possible, as long as one doesn't get obnoxious or go about it as if to boldly dare, just pour yourself one, sip away, and enjoy!!

Peace and joy to all.


----------



## chandj

amtrakmichigan said:


> I have always brought my own supply of booze into both sleeper and B/C. But I also purchase a drink or two from the lounge, just to give Amtrak a little more of my business. The main reason why I bring my own is because of the long and slow moving line for the Cafe on most of the DET-CHI runs. If I was to purchase 6 drinks from the lounge one at a time, I would be standing in line for well over an hour. Besides I dont think you would be thrown off a train if you did get caught sipping your own cocktail. The Conductor would probably first explain the rule and ask you to refrain from drinking your own stock of booze.
> 
> I am VERY CAREFULL with both how I pack my booze and how I act when drinking on the train. I always pre-mix my drinks in 20 - 24oz pop bottles. One of my favorite drinks is Southern Comfort and Diet Mountain Dew. Since M/D and SoCo are very similar in color, it looks like I'm drinking a bottle of straight M/D. the same goes for rum or whiskey and Coke in a Coke bottle, screwdriver in a O/J bottle, and so on....
> 
> Notice how I said that I'm VERY CAREFULL how I act too. I'm the type of guy who can drink a 1/2 fifth and doesn't act any different then when I'm sober, except for maybe being a little more talkative. Most people that get themselves into trouble on a train are those who act like jack asses. So if you are the type of person who doesn't act like a fool after drinking a few, then I would say go for it.


So agree. We always take our own whether in business or sleeper. We don't get rowdy or bother anyone and we also buy a round just because. When people get sloshed and annoying I'm all for putting them off!


----------



## BobWeaver

> * You may consume private stock alcoholic beverages only in Sleeping Car accommodations for which you have a valid ticket.* You may not consume private stock alcoholic beverages in any public areas.


I've always thought Amtrak's language on this was pretty clear, and it has been my interpretation that "public areas" translates to coach class as well as the cafe and/or dining car. It's always been my mentality to not risk it, especially if it's already available onboard.


----------



## NE933

BobWeaver said:


> * You may consume private stock alcoholic beverages only in Sleeping Car accommodations for which you have a valid ticket.* You may not consume private stock alcoholic beverages in any public areas.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought Amtrak's language on this was pretty clear, and it has been my interpretation that "public areas" translates to coach class as well as the cafe and/or dining car. It's always been my mentality to not risk it, especially if it's already available onboard.
Click to expand...

Assuming one doesn't have alcoholism or other mental illness, this is the least dangerous risk you'll ever take.


----------



## Ryan

Neither alcoholism nor mental illness have anything to do with getting put off the train, which is what Mr. Weaver was talking about...


----------



## Michael

haolerider said:


> AmtrakWPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, if you buy one from the lounge attendant, consume it, then make an occasional visit to the restroom where you refill it from a flask that you have not held out to public view, there is unlikely to be an issue in any event unless your behavior becomes obnoxious, in which case you deserve to end up off the train.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you can't get away with bringing your own booze on an airplane and should not on a train either. There have been plenty of instances in which a coach passenger drinking their own hooch has become so bothersome to other passengers that they have had to throw them off the train. Unfortunately, sometimes the other passengers do not want to get involved or are afraid to call this to someone's attention and the situation becomes worse.
> 
> If you need a drink occasionally, that is why the lounge car is on the train and Amtrak needs the revenue in Food and Beverage.
Click to expand...

I often bring my own alcohol on a plane. . . Have mixed drinks right in front of the flight attendants. . . Never had an issue.


----------



## Blackwolf

Michael said:


> haolerider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmtrakWPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, if you buy one from the lounge attendant, consume it, then make an occasional visit to the restroom where you refill it from a flask that you have not held out to public view, there is unlikely to be an issue in any event unless your behavior becomes obnoxious, in which case you deserve to end up off the train.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you can't get away with bringing your own booze on an airplane and should not on a train either. There have been plenty of instances in which a coach passenger drinking their own hooch has become so bothersome to other passengers that they have had to throw them off the train. Unfortunately, sometimes the other passengers do not want to get involved or are afraid to call this to someone's attention and the situation becomes worse.
> 
> If you need a drink occasionally, that is why the lounge car is on the train and Amtrak needs the revenue in Food and Beverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I often bring my own alcohol on a plane. . . Have mixed drinks right in front of the flight attendants. . . Never had an issue.
Click to expand...

Hooray for old threads!

In any case, I bring my own booze on board airliners every single time I have a flight over a few hours. It always brings a smirk or a light conversation from the TSA agents manning the X-ray booth (about the only time I get a non-stern reaction from them) when they see my 1-ounce Mickey bottles of various libations neatly stowed inside the quart-sized Zip-Lock baggies. And I've never gotten a stern reprimand from a steward(ess).

As for Amtrak, I've 'flasked' things several times in Coach and sleeper brings about a bottle to enjoy. When it comes to the CS and the Pacific Parlor Car, having something of your own is allowed without so much as a shrug in my experience. As with anything else in life, moderation is key!


----------



## Big Iron

haolerider said:


> AmtrakWPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, if you buy one from the lounge attendant, consume it, then make an occasional visit to the restroom where you refill it from a flask that you have not held out to public view, there is unlikely to be an issue in any event unless your behavior becomes obnoxious, in which case you deserve to end up off the train.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you can't get away with bringing your own booze on an airplane and should not on a train either. There have been plenty of instances in which a coach passenger drinking their own hooch has become so bothersome to other passengers that they have had to throw them off the train. Unfortunately, sometimes the other passengers do not want to get involved or are afraid to call this to someone's attention and the situation becomes worse.
> 
> If you need a drink occasionally, that is why the lounge car is on the train and Amtrak needs the revenue in Food and Beverage.
Click to expand...

Maybe TSA is equally inconsistent in enforcing rules as Amtrak but I flew to Las Vegas and used my allotted quantity of liquids to carry on 5 one oz bottles of vodka. They were in the standard size ziploc bag open and available for inspection at security. I made no attempt to hide them from the flight attendant while I was asking for a cup of ice to chill said vodka. No one said a word.

I've consumed my own stock in the SSL many times concealed in plain sight in a water bottler. Never a word said. While against the rules if done quietly, discreetly and not to excess it can be done rather easily. To the OP, I'd say go for it.


----------



## fillyjonk

Like so many things, the rule came about because people abused the ability to bring their own booze onboard. (I remember traveling coach before the rule and yeah, there were some pretty out-of-control people, especially if you faced long delays). I remember one woman screaming in the lounge car about how they couldn't cut her off, as her father "owned Conrail" (uh-huh) and would fire all of them and end Amtrak. I don't know if they put her off at the next stop as they were threatening to do, I got up and left the lounge car....to go back to my coach with the jovial frat guys finishing a bottle of Southern Comfort.

That wasn't a fun trip....Christmas 2000 after the ice storm, we were delayed some 7 hours en route, after the train itself being late.


----------



## johnny.menhennet

On the Pacific Surfliner, people are always very responsible on the train, except for the 7-week period when the Del Mar Fairgrounds Horse Racing season is in session... it's gotten so bad that I've seen the line for the cafe stretch all of the way into the next car (on the Amfleet consist). But it's normal to bring SOME of your own alcohol aboard. When my sister, my mom, and I went up to Ventura during Carmageddon (July 16-17), she bought one small bottle from the cafe and one brought one of her own, so she could refill. For a four hour train ride, that's reasonable, especially if on a mini-vacation.


----------



## guest Conductor

Two things: as a Conductor, if I see you´ve brought your own alcohol on board, I´ll give you two choices: put it in the trash immediately, or get off the train at the next stop. Those are the rules, and they are unambiguous.

Also, I´m no teetotaler, but why are there so many people who apparently can´t survive 2 or 3 or ever 4 hours without alcohol??? I think that would fall under the clinical definition of alcoholism, though I´m sure there will be many people protesting loudly that it is their Libertarian right to drink when\wherever they please...


----------



## TimePeace

>>so many people who apparently can´t survive 2 or 3 or ever 4 hours without alcohol?<<

3 4 hours, yeah - but on a LD trip of 2 or 3 days, I can't afford to buy as much as I'd like to drink - without any inappropriate behavior...

I'll just make sure to not make either of us unhappy by being indiscreet...


----------



## alanh

Re: the TSA, it's not illegal to bring booze aboard, otherwise duty free would really be hurting. You bring whatever in your baggie through screening, and any amount you purchase after security.

It's just illegal to consume it unless it's served by the flight attendant. (And yes, this is a loophole if you can sweet-talk the FA into pouring it for you.)

The discussion gets muddled because (a) what the law is, (b) what people think the law should be, and © what you can get away with all get discussed at once.

As for the law, you can't consume any booze in public areas that you brought yourself. What you can get away with is another matter.


----------



## PaulM

guest Conductor said:


> Two things: as a Conductor, if I see you´ve brought your own alcohol on board, I´ll give you two choices: put it in the trash immediately, or get off the train at the next stop. Those are the rules, and they are unambiguous.
> 
> Also, I´m no teetotaler, but why are there so many people who apparently can´t survive 2 or 3 or ever 4 hours without alcohol??? I think that would fall under the clinical definition of alcoholism, though I´m sure there will be many people protesting loudly that it is their Libertarian right to drink when\wherever they please...


 It's against the rules; and I respect you for enforcing them. But I think you are jumping to the wrong conclusion. A nightcap in the lounge car isn't a sign of alcoholism, just one of the things that separates train travel from less civilized modes of transport.

This is one of those type of rules where my attitude is: you (Amtrak) made the rule, so it's your job to enforce it. If you do, you won't get any libertarian (or bleeding heart liberal) complaint from me; but don't expect me to enforce it.


----------



## scott

I want to bring a bottle of johnny walker gold label to my grandpa u think if i wrap it up and put in my overhead carry on with my clothing they will bother me? i have no intention of drinking it on the train i just want to bring it to my pap as a gift?


----------



## The Davy Crockett

scott said:


> I want to bring a bottle of johnny walker gold label to my grandpa u think if i wrap it up and put in my overhead carry on with my clothing they will bother me? i have no intention of drinking it on the train i just want to bring it to my pap as a gift?


That will not be a problem, unless you are under 21. One is not prohibited from carrying an unopend bottle aboard. The prohibition is consuming 'private stock' in coach.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

guest Conductor said:


> Two things: as a Conductor, if I see you´ve brought your own alcohol on board, I´ll give you two choices: put it in the trash immediately, or get off the train at the next stop. Those are the rules, and they are unambiguous.


Can you *quote the rule* that says you can’t *bring* your own alcohol on board without being forced to throw it away by some conductor with a chip on their shoulder? I’ve never found such a rule on Amtrak’s own website. All I’ve been able to find so far is that you can’t *consume* it in "public" spaces like coach cars.



guest Conductor said:


> Also, I´m no teetotaler, but why are there so many people who apparently can´t survive 2 or 3 or ever 4 hours without alcohol?


This isn’t a domestic flight we’re talking about. It takes Amtrak a full twelve hours just to reach the next state from where I live. It can take Amtrak _three days_ to reach my final destination, assuming everything is running on time. Don’t get me wrong, I can and do go months without a drop, but when I’m on a trip I’m probably celebrating a rare vacation opportunity. Or I might simply be on my way to visit with my family. In either situation I may wish to imbibe. :lol:

So get a room, right? Most of the time I do, but sometimes there are no rooms available, at any cost. So buy your liquor from Amtrak, right? Unfortunately Amtrak simply doesn’t sell most of the brands I prefer and even when they do they can run out. So simply go without right? Yep, that’s generally what I would do in that situation. I just find it curious that a company which overtly advertises and sells liquor to its passengers just so happens to be super suspicious of the intention of anyone who brings their own liquor aboard. As if one bottle of liquor is substantially less disruptive than another identical bottle based entirely on where it came from.



alanh said:


> Re: the TSA, it's not illegal to bring booze aboard, otherwise duty free would really be hurting. You bring whatever in your baggie through screening, and any amount you purchase after security. It's just illegal to consume it unless it's served by the flight attendant. (And yes, this is a loophole if you can sweet-talk the FA into pouring it for you.)


That used to be the rule many years ago and it made perfect sense as it focused entirely on preventing intoxication rather than just on preventing people from choosing their own brands and sources. However, to my knowledge there is no US airline that still allows their flight attendants to serve alcohol you brought on board yourself. In the case of alcohol consumption the FAA has a reciprocal rule system that allows the most restrictive rule to trump all others, even when that rule originates with the airline itself. So long as the rule is _more_ restrictive than the FAA rule it _becomes_ the FAA's active rule on that airline by prior arrangement. Thus, there is no "loophole" or any other way to legally consume liquor on a plane besides buying it from the airline's own tiny little selection of overpriced liquor, either at the time of serving or through the purchase of a premium cabin ticket. On the other hand, the one positive side to America's care-not and do-nothing flight attendant pools is that they have a heck of a time ever seeing any infractions while hiding out in the galley.


----------



## SarahZ

scott said:


> I want to bring a bottle of johnny walker gold label to my grandpa u think if i wrap it up and put in my overhead carry on with my clothing they will bother me? i have no intention of drinking it on the train i just want to bring it to my pap as a gift?


It shouldn't be a problem. We brought an entire gift bag full of those little airplane-size liquor bottles when we went to ABQ for Christmas. We simply left them wrapped up in our suitcase. As long as you leave it in your bag, nobody will bother you.


----------



## davey jones

Well if I'm on the train its a vacation and I like my beer. I also prefer my own brand selection and pricing and hate lining up. But I've never had a problem - just be discreet, friendly and respectful. One more thing I like about trains - and I'll leave the driving to a well trained and sober crew.


----------



## Old man vagabond

davey jones said:


> _Well if I'm on the train its a vacation and I like my beer. _I also prefer my own brand selection and pricing and hate lining up. But I've never had a problem - _just be discreet, friendly and respectfu__*l*_. One more thing I like about trains - and I'll leave the driving to a well trained and sober crew.


How is disrespect for your fellow passengers and violating Amtrak regulations being _"respectful_" ?

I enjoy the ocassional drink, but "_if I'm on a train, it's a vacation_" ~ as it is for many families with children.

If you can't travel without drinking your beer, get a room; or Amtrak may not for you.


----------



## MiRider

Since this post is being revisited.....

I may have posted this before in one of the other alcohol related discussions here.

On ALL of my LD trips this past spring as well as my evening Pere Marquette trips, there was never a problem with bringing the beverage of your choice - purchased onboard in the Cafe Car - to your seat.

A lot of people eat and drink their onboard purchases at their seats in Coach.

As for the Pere Marquette, there's no where at all to enjoy an Cafe Car beer/cocktail unless you bring it to your seat and... you know what?

I get picked up at the station and I really enjoy my cocktail/beer time on the way home. 

As for families with children, non-drinkers of any persuasion, or the easily offended - their special needs are not my problem or responsibility.

Here is the only alcohol policy that I can find on Amtrak.com.

Note that the rules pertaining to consumption are specific to 'Private Stock', ie: the hooch you purchased somewhere other than onboard from Amtrak.

* Alcoholic Beverages*

* Beverage service*

We serve alcoholic beverages onboard trains in most Dining, Lounge and Cafe Cars.

* Private stock*

You may bring aboard your own private stock of alcoholic beverages subject to the following limitations:


You may consume private stock alcoholic beverages only in Sleeping Car accommodations for which you have a valid ticket.

You may not consume private stock alcoholic beverages in any public areas.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

davey jones said:


> Well if I'm on the train its a vacation and I like my beer. *I also prefer my own brand selection and pricing and hate lining up.* But I've never had a problem - just be discreet, friendly and respectful. One more thing I like about trains - and I'll leave the driving to a well trained and sober crew.


But he implies he brings his own (not bought on the train) beer to drink in coach. That is not being respectful of the policy.


----------



## MiRider

AmtrakBlue said:


> davey jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if I'm on the train its a vacation and I like my beer. *I also prefer my own brand selection and pricing and hate lining up.* But I've never had a problem - just be discreet, friendly and respectful. One more thing I like about trains - and I'll leave the driving to a well trained and sober crew.
> 
> 
> 
> But he implies he brings his own (not bought on the train) beer to drink in coach. That is not being respectful of the policy.
Click to expand...

I don't know if you were referring to my post but we can definitely agree on your point. 

Then again, I don't carry any food or beverage on board and have no problem buying what I want.

I was prompted to post based on the assumption (in the post below) that drinking in front of 'families with children' was somehow disrespectful.

I also didn't care for this little nugget: _If you can't travel without drinking your beer, get a room; or Amtrak may not for you._

But, perhaps, he was referring to having *personal* beer, another point I can agree on since it's part of Amtrak's policy.



Old man vagabond said:


> How is disrespect for your fellow passengers and violating Amtrak regulations being _"respectful_" ?
> 
> I enjoy the ocassional drink, but "_if I'm on a train, it's a vacation_" ~ as it is for many families with children.
> 
> If you can't travel without drinking your beer, get a room; or Amtrak may not for you.


----------



## Ryan

It's pretty clear to me that he's talking about violating the rules and bringing his on onboard to consume in coach.



davey jones said:


> Well if I'm on the train its a vacation and I like my beer._* I also prefer my own brand selection and pricing and hate lining up. *_But I've never had a problem - just be discreet, friendly and respectful. One more thing I like about trains - and I'll leave the driving to a well trained and sober crew.


----------



## Henry Kisor

As well as a thread about boozing and the rules on the train, there has been a thread about smoking and the rules on the train. But there has not yet been a thread about sex and the rules on the train. Does anyone wish to start one?


----------



## Ryan

There's no rule that I know against it.

I hope there isn't one. h34r:


----------



## Devil's Advocate

The rules say I can drink any type of alcohol anywhere on the train _so long as I buy it from Amtrak_.

Full stop.

Face it folks, these rules are _not_ about protecting rowdy drinkers from obnoxious holier-than-thou families, and if you believe they are you probably haven't thought it through yet.

As for private relations on a train I'm not aware of any written rules in public documents. I guess you'd have to file a FOIA request for that one. Based on SCA's I've talked with over the years dealing with such activity is just part of the job to them. My advice for anyone looking to engage in that kind of thing is to be quiet about it. Your neighbors will absolutely know what you're up to if you're not.


----------



## Old man vagabond

Henry Kisor said:


> As well as a thread about boozing and the rules on the train, there has been a thread about smoking and the rules on the train. But there has not yet been a thread about sex and the rules on the train. Does anyone wish to start one?


There's a drink named "Sex on the beach" but I'm not familiar with sex on a train.

Sounds like I've been sleeping too soundly.


----------



## zephyr17

Bottom line, if you want your own booze or some nooky, get a sleeper


----------



## Ispolkom

zephyr17 said:


> Bottom line, if you want your own booze or some nooky, get a sleeper


I think that you have an ad campaign there!


----------



## Old man vagabond

zephyr17 said:


> Bottom line, if you want your own booze or some nooky, get a sleeper


I didn't know sleepers came stocked with booze and nooky.

Might be worth the extra cost. :giggle:


----------



## JayPea

On my cross-country trip last summer, my uncle and I had dinner the first night on the CZ out of Chicago with a young couple who were on their honeymoon enroute to Vail, CO. This couple were new to train travel and as we gave them tips about various aspects of train travel, we mentioned how interesting it was to sit in the SSL after dinner hours and converse with fellow passengers. The young lady made it abundantly clear that they weren't going to be anywhere near the SSL after dinner, much less conversing with other passengers.  :giggle:


----------



## Devil's Advocate

_When this train's a rocking don't come a knockin'..._

_When it doubt, show her the Sunset Route..._

_Nothing could be finer than lowering your recliner..._

_Don't wait for fate, make it an Amtrak date..._


----------



## BCL

Texas Sunset said:


> The rules say I can drink any type of alcohol anywhere on the train _so long as I buy it from Amtrak_.


I figured that out quickly. The other heavy rail system I take regularly is Caltrain, and they still have a policy where alcohol is allowed except for "special event" nights after 9 PM. This would normally be the day of San Jose Sharks or San Francisco Giants games. They don't sell anything on board, so obviously it would have to be one's own supply. I've seen groups with cases of beer. I've brought my own - typically 24 oz or less. I talked to a conductor about it, and he says that the stainless steel in the vestibules is relatively easy to clean. That's where some drinkers go after they've had 3 or 4 too many.

As for the beer on Amtrak - I really don't know about paying $5 for a 12 oz bottle of beer when I could get a six pack for just a little bit more and bring it in myself. Do the LD trains have beer on tap? I've only had breakfast and didn't ask about alcohol. Would they even serve alcohol with breakfast? A nice Sunday Champagne brunch sounds nice.


----------



## Ryan

If you're buying it from Amtrak, they can cut you off before you get too out of control.


----------



## MattW

Texas Sunset said:


> The rules say I can drink any type of alcohol anywhere on the train _so long as I buy it from Amtrak_.
> 
> Full stop.
> 
> Face it folks, these rules are _not_ about protecting rowdy drinkers from obnoxious holier-than-thou families, and if you believe they are you probably haven't thought it through yet.
> 
> *SNIP*


To a degree they are actually. The cafe attendant can not sell if the person buying is obviously drunk or already rowdy. In some places (why Amtrak hasn't pulled interstate commerce supremacy on alcohol is beyond me) I believe it's a requirement to not sell to someone who is already intoxicated. Could someone drink themselves silly in a bedroom, then wander into a public space? Sure. But, the same would apply for someone getting drunk in their house then wandering into public.


----------



## Henry Kisor

In my experience (not personal experience, he said primly) plenty of sexual hijinks go on everywhere on the train. Folks employ the bathrooms. Folks hide themselves under blankets at 2 in the morning. I once opened the shower door in a sleeper to find a young couple engaged in amorous pursuits. Conductors have told me hair-raising stories of goings-on in the baggage compartment of coach/baggage cars in California. The best story is always of a pair who met in the lounge car and then repaired to the gentleman's sleeper room to further the course of events, and when the train split at (you name it), the lady was marooned in the wrong half of the train and wailed, "What am I going to tell my husband?" I have now heard that story from more than half a dozen sleeper attendants, every one of whom swore the event happened in his car. Probably did, too.


----------



## Ryan

Henry Kisor said:


> The best story is always of a pair who met in the lounge car and then repaired to the gentleman's sleeper room to further the course of events, and when the train split at (you name it), the lady was marooned in the wrong half of the train and wailed, "What am I going to tell my husband?" I have now heard that story from more than half a dozen sleeper attendants, every one of whom swore the event happened in his car. Probably did, too.


You're right, that story is darn near untoppable.


----------



## rusty spike

Old man vagabond said:


> Henry Kisor said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well as a thread about boozing and the rules on the train, there has been a thread about smoking and the rules on the train. But there has not yet been a thread about sex and the rules on the train. Does anyone wish to start one?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a drink named "Sex on the beach" but I'm not familiar with sex on a train.
> 
> Sounds like I've been sleeping too soundly.
Click to expand...

My question is: if it's the "Mile-High Club" on an airplane, what's it called on a train? Romp in the Roomette!


----------



## Trainmans daughter

Henry Kisor said:


> As well as a thread about boozing and the rules on the train, there has been a thread about smoking and the rules on the train. But there has not yet been a thread about sex and the rules on the train. Does anyone wish to start one?


1. It is not allowed in coach

2. It is best if you bring your own


----------



## Henry Kisor

There could be a Mile and a 3/4 High Club for those who reach the pinnacle at the 9,278-foot mark in the Moffat Tunnel, highest point on Amtrak. On the other hand, whoopee at that altitude without oxygen tanks might not be advisable.


----------



## OBS

BCL said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rules say I can drink any type of alcohol anywhere on the train _so long as I buy it from Amtrak_.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that out quickly. The other heavy rail system I take regularly is Caltrain, and they still have a policy where alcohol is allowed except for "special event" nights after 9 PM. This would normally be the day of San Jose Sharks or San Francisco Giants games. They don't sell anything on board, so obviously it would have to be one's own supply. I've seen groups with cases of beer. I've brought my own - typically 24 oz or less. I talked to a conductor about it, and he says that the stainless steel in the vestibules is relatively easy to clean. That's where some drinkers go after they've had 3 or 4 too many.
> 
> As for the beer on Amtrak - I really don't know about paying $5 for a 12 oz bottle of beer when I could get a six pack for just a little bit more and bring it in myself. Do the LD trains have beer on tap? I've only had breakfast and didn't ask about alcohol. Would they even serve alcohol with breakfast? A nice Sunday Champagne brunch sounds nice.
Click to expand...

No Amtrak trains have beer on tap. It was tried on the Acela and was a disaster. You can purchase alcohol with breakfast, you won't find any champagne other than on Acela F/C, The only exception being the few states that prohibit morning/Sunday liquor sales.


----------



## VentureForth

Interestingly, coming up on the Silver Meteor from Florida into Georgia on a Sunday: "Ladies and Gentlemen, we are 15 minutes away from the Georgia border. We will no longer be serving alcohol in the cafe."

However, I think in the DINER, it's still OK, because it's a restaurant, not a Point-Of-Sale...

Incidently, I believe that the voters in Georgia renounced the Blue laws last year, but I don't think Amtrak got the word.... :wacko:


----------



## BCL

OBS said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rules say I can drink any type of alcohol anywhere on the train _so long as I buy it from Amtrak_.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that out quickly. The other heavy rail system I take regularly is Caltrain, and they still have a policy where alcohol is allowed except for "special event" nights after 9 PM. This would normally be the day of San Jose Sharks or San Francisco Giants games. They don't sell anything on board, so obviously it would have to be one's own supply. I've seen groups with cases of beer. I've brought my own - typically 24 oz or less. I talked to a conductor about it, and he says that the stainless steel in the vestibules is relatively easy to clean. That's where some drinkers go after they've had 3 or 4 too many.
> 
> As for the beer on Amtrak - I really don't know about paying $5 for a 12 oz bottle of beer when I could get a six pack for just a little bit more and bring it in myself. Do the LD trains have beer on tap? I've only had breakfast and didn't ask about alcohol. Would they even serve alcohol with breakfast? A nice Sunday Champagne brunch sounds nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Amtrak trains have beer on tap. It was tried on the Acela and was a disaster. You can purchase alcohol with breakfast, you won't find any champagne other than on Acela F/C, The only exception being the few states that prohibit morning/Sunday liquor sales.
Click to expand...

I always wondered what happens when passing through Utah. I've visited the national parks in Utah, and it seemed as if the federal law enforcement there weren't that concerned about enforcing Utah's strict alcohol laws. Technically one isn't even supposed to transport personal alcohol (purchased out of state) through Utah, and there are only limited exceptions such as when one inherits a stash of booze or is bringing in duty free alcohol purchased overseas. Even so, the Utah authorities supposedly stake out stores on the border for Utah plates and arrest people who they see loading beer into their trunk once they enter the state. I believe they would need the cooperation of the local law enforcement. I can't see how they would do this on the train, or even if a conductor would even let local/state law enforcement enter a train to conduct an alcohol check.


----------



## Shortline

rusty spike said:


> Old man vagabond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Kisor said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well as a thread about boozing and the rules on the train, there has been a thread about smoking and the rules on the train. But there has not yet been a thread about sex and the rules on the train. Does anyone wish to start one?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a drink named "Sex on the beach" but I'm not familiar with sex on a train.
> 
> Sounds like I've been sleeping too soundly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question is: if it's the "Mile-High Club" on an airplane, what's it called on a train? Romp in the Roomette!
Click to expand...

I don't know what it's called on Amtrak....but...it's not unheard of in the freight world, to be called the Mile Long club.....so I hear.

As for Alcohol in coach? Meh-At $7/beer or whatever they charge now, it's no wonder people are bringing their own. I guess I'll worry more about following Amtrak policy, when Amtrak starts to worry about following Amtrak policy. I just don't care, as long as people keep to themselves, and keep it down.

Unfortunately last night on the Flyer coming in to OKC, a pax couldn't keep it down....puked in the trash bag by the stairs as he was getting off, then again on the platform outside the door, then again on the tracks, opposite the train, then again outside the station. I'm guessing he spent at least $84 in the cafe to have that much to get rid of upon arrival.


----------



## MattW

VentureForth said:


> Interestingly, coming up on the Silver Meteor from Florida into Georgia on a Sunday: "Ladies and Gentlemen, we are 15 minutes away from the Georgia border. We will no longer be serving alcohol in the cafe."
> 
> However, I think in the DINER, it's still OK, because it's a restaurant, not a Point-Of-Sale...
> 
> Incidently, I believe that the voters in Georgia renounced the Blue laws last year, but I don't think Amtrak got the word.... :wacko:


Only some areas changed the laws, and it's not a cut and dry renouncement, some have time limits, some have location limits. Amtrak really should grow a backbone and start using its Interstate Commerce status to tell the states what it thinks of their draconian alcohol laws.


----------



## Big Iron

Henry Kisor said:


> In my experience (not personal experience, he said primly) plenty of sexual hijinks go on everywhere on the train. Folks employ the bathrooms. Folks hide themselves under blankets at 2 in the morning. I once opened the shower door in a sleeper to find a young couple engaged in amorous pursuits. Conductors have told me hair-raising stories of goings-on in the baggage compartment of coach/baggage cars in California. The best story is always of a pair who met in the lounge car and then repaired to the gentleman's sleeper room to further the course of events, and when the train split at (you name it), the lady was marooned in the wrong half of the train and wailed, "What am I going to tell my husband?" I have now heard that story from more than half a dozen sleeper attendants, every one of whom swore the event happened in his car. Probably did, too.


Talking with a long time SCA on the CL I said I missed the dome era upon which she laughed and said the crew used to refer to the dome car as the "Love Shack."


----------



## oldtimer

Big Iron said:


> Henry Kisor said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience (not personal experience, he said primly) plenty of sexual hijinks go on everywhere on the train. Folks employ the bathrooms. Folks hide themselves under blankets at 2 in the morning. I once opened the shower door in a sleeper to find a young couple engaged in amorous pursuits. Conductors have told me hair-raising stories of goings-on in the baggage compartment of coach/baggage cars in California. The best story is always of a pair who met in the lounge car and then repaired to the gentleman's sleeper room to further the course of events, and when the train split at (you name it), the lady was marooned in the wrong half of the train and wailed, "What am I going to tell my husband?" I have now heard that story from more than half a dozen sleeper attendants, every one of whom swore the event happened in his car. Probably did, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking with a long time SCA on the CL I said I missed the dome era upon which she laughed and said the crew used to refer to the dome car as the "Love Shack."
Click to expand...


I've heard it called the 79 mph club on the railroad!


----------



## gdj

When prohibition was repealed one of the trade offs to get it repealed was to vastly limit the application of the interstate commerce clause to a state's regulation of alcohol. I wonder if this is why Amtrak follows state law? The railroad operated passenger services followed local law regarding alcohol.


----------



## ehbowen

gdj said:


> When prohibition was repealed one of the trade offs to get it repealed was to vastly limit the application of the interstate commerce clause to a state's regulation of alcohol. I wonder if this is why Amtrak follows state law? The railroad operated passenger services followed local law regarding alcohol.


Yes, and my understanding is that in the old days many a county sheriff would put a plain-clothes deputy aboard the train in hopes that he could catch the lounge car attendant selling liquor in a dry county and write him up....


----------



## The Davy Crockett

I remember more than once on the Montrealer in the '70s and '80s, around this time of year in fact, the LSA in Le Pub would thoughtfully bring a case of beer, which he would generously sell to the captive audience aboard, at a high, but still cheaper than Amtrak, price, when he closed for the night. h34r:


----------



## alanh

The 21st Amendment says



> The transportation or importation into any State, Territory, or possession of the United States for delivery or use therein of intoxicating liquors, in violation of the laws thereof, is hereby prohibited.


This has been taken to mean that the states have pretty much unlimited power to regulate alcohol. So if a state has a law saying Amtrak can't serve liquor, then Amtrak has to obey it.

It's also why states have goofy state-owned ABC stores or politicially-connected distribution cartels. Because of the states' freedom on liquor regulation, they don't have to follow Federal monopoly laws either. Here in Arizona, John McCain's wife gets a cut whenever anyone buys a Budweiser.


----------



## VentureForth

I may have told this story here before; heck, it might even be in this 6-year-old thread. My step-daughter's grandfather told me stories of when he would be on a train around the WWII days and as they would pass from _county to county_ the conductor would take away a beer as they entered a dry county and they would bring a new fresh beer when they passed back into a wet county.


----------



## Ryan

My grandfather has told similar stories. Glad to see that level of ridiculousness has at least passed by.


----------



## Nathanael

We still have county-by-county, township-by-township, and city by city alcohol laws But there are a lot fewer dry counties than there used to be.

https://en.wikipedia...s_by_U.S._state

The reduced number of dry counties, plus the shrinkage of the Amtrak network, means that it doesn't pass through very many dry counties any more. Even some of the apparent dry counties aren't dry for Amtrak purposes; Kentucky, for instance, has a special liquor license applying only to railroad dining cars.

It still must be a huge paperwork hassle for Amtrak, though. For instance, in Pennsylvania, you can sell beer & wine, but not hard liquor. In NY, each town is allowed to set a range of *hours* during which alcohol cannot be sold (though this is usually in the wee hours when the cafe car may be closed anyway). Then there are the places which ban sale of alcohol on Sunday. Kentucky only allows alcohol sales *while the train is in motion*. (I wonder what the dining car and cafe car attendants do about that.)

This was really entertaining to read about actually (and I'm a teetotaler, so it's of purely academic interest). At least the Supreme Court ruled in 2005 that states couldn't prohibit people carrying alcohol *through* dry counties, so that eliminates one potential issue.

https://en.wikipedia...wiki/Dry_county


----------

